# Went to the track Sunday



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Excellent day for T&T , not warm at all , like 58 degrees , but perfect weather.

Anyway , best (and last) run of the day was: 










I'm in the right lane , #767.  

And just to show you that that was really me , here's my first (and worst) run of the day: 










:loser: 

Got some nice car videos too but I need to get it DLed and sorted out. I've got like 6-7 vids of my runs both in car and out.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Excellent day for T&T , not warm at all , like 58 degrees , but perfect weather.
> 
> Anyway , best (and last) run of the day was:
> 
> ...


Nice runs! Could you fill me in on your Z31 mods or list them in you profile? Thanks!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Hmmm , truthfully not much to list. 

Basically no exhaust system , enough wastegate bleeder ports to raise boost to 14 psi , and 4 gallons of 104 octane race gas mixed with 5 gallons of 91 octane. 

I run a bit rich , I have no fuel tuning , and due to no LSD I had no traction til the mid afternoon. The big-block cars started leaving enough rubber for me to get a decent launch off of , so my times dropped slowly all day. Last few runs of the day were when I really came down out of the high 14s , And I think that was mostly due to the race gas mixing in with the normal gas. I started getting more top end out of it , and with more traction on the bottom end (also due to abysmally low rear tire pressure {22 psi} , I think) it finally got me into the 13s. I definitely see an LSD in my future , it's now become my top priority. I can't even begin to think about making more power til I can put the power I have NOW down. 
I begin to see the difficulty running a peglegged car with that kind of Hp , much like David Coleman was dealing with. Except his tires were 10Xs better than mine , I'm not even quite positive what brand they are.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Hmmm , truthfully not much to list.
> 
> Basically no exhaust system , enough wastegate bleeder ports to raise boost to 14 psi , and 4 gallons of 104 octane race gas mixed with 5 gallons of 91 octane.
> 
> ...


Very good results for low buck tuning. Other should be inspired by this! Few Z31 owners can break into the 13's. Just wait until your project progresses. You figure at sea level you would have gone even faster.

Mike


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I love living in N.O. we are just about under sea level lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> Very good results for low buck tuning. Other should be inspired by this! Few Z31 owners can break into the 13's. Just wait until your project progresses. You figure at sea level you would have gone even faster.
> 
> Mike


I figured 13s would be easy for a Z31. 12s or 11s would be a bit harder , IMO. For that I'll need an LSD and some real tuning tools. 
Got a real (manual) boost controller coming this week , Exedy clutch in about another week after that , and I'm saving up for an LSD as we speak.

I figure the wastegate bleeder ports are making me run a touch rich , and I'm worried about boost spike on regular street gas. It spikes quite high when cold (40 degrees) , I saw 16 psi once and promptly let off the gas.

Long term goals are of course to max out the stock VG30 , install an IC and BOV (actually a TurboXS bov is another short term goal) , Z32 pump and bigger injectors , S-AFC , etc. Right now I want to get the car as good as it gets at 14 psi and build up from there. With an LSD and proper boost control and a decent clutch I'm kinda thinking high 12s. Is that too much to ask , you think?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> Very good results for low buck tuning. Other should be inspired by this! Few Z31 owners can break into the 13's. Just wait until your project progresses. You figure at sea level you would have gone even faster.
> 
> Mike


Oh yeah , forgot to mention my $25 K+N open style ricer brand air filter and partial 3" intake made of exhaust pipe. I'm gonna finish that this week too , replacing the odd bend after the MAF may help turbo spool-up.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I figured 13s would be easy for a Z31. 12s or 11s would be a bit harder , IMO. For that I'll need an LSD and some real tuning tools.
> Got a real (manual) boost controller coming this week , Exedy clutch in about another week after that , and I'm saving up for an LSD as we speak.
> 
> I figure the wastegate bleeder ports are making me run a touch rich , and I'm worried about boost spike on regular street gas. It spikes quite high when cold (40 degrees) , I saw 16 psi once and promptly let off the gas.
> ...


With tires, injector, IC boost and race fuel I think you can hit 12's.

I think you can run 11's with a limited budjet, maybe even 10's. My personaly Z31 would have a VG33 SC long block with JWT cams and a GT40R turbo, it would proably effortlessly pump out 600 hp and cost less than 6k to do.

Crap on a stock almost everything 450 hp is easy with a turbo, injectors, front mount and engine managment.

I was thinking of buying a Z31 myself to show how this car can put out some serious performance for little money. No one seems to realize that.

Mike


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> With tires, injector, IC boost and race fuel I think you can hit 12's.
> 
> I think you can run 11's with a limited budjet, maybe even 10's. My personaly Z31 would have a VG33 SC long block with JWT cams and a GT40R turbo, it would proably effortlessly pump out 600 hp and cost less than 6k to do.
> 
> ...


I was initially considering an RB25 or RB26 swap , but the cost is a bit high right now , even if I got the engine from Canada (Where R32s are now street legal) , so I've decided to max out the VG30 I have now and go from there with the V6. I like the RB L6s better , but the VG30 would be 1/4 the cost to work on. I agree with you that the Z31 is very much an underrated car. I'd like to build mine up a little more and try to get it sponsored , maybe make a 9 second car out of it , and do up the suspension and track it as well.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The reason I started building my Z was because it was so underrated. Of course the Turbos were high performance sports cars in the 80s but the 2by2 automatics ruined it for us and branded the Z31 as a boulevard cruiser. It is interesting that when my Z was stock it was capable of demolishing cars that many people consider quick. I knew of the power potential and when my friends started getting 350Zs I knew I could build a very fast car. I still wasn't convienced of building it until many 350Z owners started telling me my car sucked then I decided I would start killing 350Zs to prove my Zs place and worth.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey Eric, where did you get the bleeder ports man?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey Eric, where did you get the bleeder ports man?


Hehe , it's called vacuum line Ts.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

oh- you just broke the t line and jammed it in?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Hehe , it's called vacuum line Ts.


Haha, thats even more low buck than the aquarium valve! You are the man!

Did you buy an assortment of T's to find just the right one?

Want to write a low buck Z31 tuners article for NPM?

Mike


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> Haha, thats even more low buck than the aquarium valve! You are the man!
> 
> Did you buy an assortment of T's to find just the right one?
> 
> ...


You have no idea how low buck. I actually knew what size I was going to use before I started , it's 3/16 vac line hose I used. I used an adapter I had laying around the house (pen with the guts removed) to adapt the bigger line from the compressor side to the smaller vac line I used , looped it up to the fender , where I have the vac line T installed , it looks like this: X with a line on opposite sides. That got me 12 psi , with spikes and fades from 14 at low rpm boost to 10 at around redline. I added one additional T (not the X style) to get me to 14 psi , with spikes to 17 and fades to 12 at redline. I don't recommend this sort of mod without the boost guage and A/F guage that I have , to at least keep tabs on how the engine likes the extra boost.

Sure , I could write an article , but I'd be the king of disclaimers , this sort of mod would be the one to blow an engine if someone wasn't paying attention. 

I suppose I could also include my use of 3" exhaust pipe for the intake and the heavy duty spring extenders I used to prop up my fading rear springs(temporarily). Having a low paying job and 2 kids really brings out the ghetto in mods , let me tell you.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> You have no idea how low buck. I actually knew what size I was going to use before I started , it's 3/16 vac line hose I used. I used an adapter I had laying around the house (pen with the guts removed) to adapt the bigger line from the compressor side to the smaller vac line I used , looped it up to the fender , where I have the vac line T installed , it looks like this: X with a line on opposite sides. That got me 12 psi , with spikes and fades from 14 at low rpm boost to 10 at around redline. I added one additional T (not the X style) to get me to 14 psi , with spikes to 17 and fades to 12 at redline. I don't recommend this sort of mod without the boost guage and A/F guage that I have , to at least keep tabs on how the engine likes the extra boost.
> 
> Sure , I could write an article , but I'd be the king of disclaimers , this sort of mod would be the one to blow an engine if someone wasn't paying attention.
> 
> I suppose I could also include my use of 3" exhaust pipe for the intake and the heavy duty spring extenders I used to prop up my fading rear springs(temporarily). Having a low paying job and 2 kids really brings out the ghetto in mods , let me tell you.


I think it would be cool if you outlayed what the proper precautions are and how you just can't willy nilly turn up the boost. I mean you can call it 13's for almost free.

Mike


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> I mean you can call it 13's for almost free.
> 
> Mike


Good name for an article. How long can , or do you want it to be , and when.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Good name for an article. How long can , or do you want it to be , and when.


I think it should be as long as you think is needed and you should stress the safe way of doing this so dumb people don't blow up their cars. Pictures help as well.

Mike


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah, write it quick b/c Im lost on how you did it- I thought you just busted the vacuum line and jammed the one end into the vacuum line


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Yeah, write it quick b/c Im lost on how you did it- I thought you just busted the vacuum line and jammed the one end into the vacuum line


No , it was a touch more involved than that. Not to mention the open air filter and almost total lack of an exhaust system. The boost controller (lol) portion of it cost me about $6 , altogether. This for about 5 feet of vacuum line and the vacuum line X. It's so simple you'll smack yourself on the forehead when you read the article.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

How did you plug your pop off valve dude? I just bought all the hardpipes and a bov I need to run an intercooler. Im ready to rig my vacuum lines!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> How did you plug your pop off valve dude?


Rubber freeze plug.  I'd have to look at the package , but I think it was the 1 1/2 or 1 3/4 size. Just take the POV with you when you go to the autoparts store. Got mine at Pep Boys for less than $5. 
The POV will not let you run over 10 psi boost , so obviously it has to go.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey look at the package, i'm too lazy to open it and measure it


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey look at the package, i'm too lazy to open it and measure it


I think my wife cleaned the garage.  Pretty sure it was 1 1/2" though.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Rubber freeze plug.  I'd have to look at the package , but I think it was the 1 1/2 or 1 3/4 size. Just take the POV with you when you go to the autoparts store. Got mine at Pep Boys for less than $5.
> The POV will not let you run over 10 psi boost , so obviously it has to go.


I use a pipe plug I got at home depot. Are you worried that the rubber freeze plug will pop out?

Mike


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> I use a pipe plug I got at home depot. Are you worried that the rubber freeze plug will pop out?
> 
> Mike


No , this is one of the kind that you tighten into place. It has a nut on the front of it , which is tightened after you insert it. I also had to "screw" it into place with a pair of pliers , the 1.5" size is just a touch off of the correct size , but the next size down is too small. I'm positive there is no danger of it popping off , it's been in place for about 4 months now , with no issues.

The pipe plug seems like a better idea , though. What size did you use?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> No , this is one of the kind that you tighten into place. It has a nut on the front of it , which is tightened after you insert it. I also had to "screw" it into place with a pair of pliers , the 1.5" size is just a touch off of the correct size , but the next size down is too small. I'm positive there is no danger of it popping off , it's been in place for about 4 months now , with no issues.
> 
> The pipe plug seems like a better idea , though. What size did you use?


I think it was a 1" pipe plug with some teflon tape. The most sano way is to get the plug the NA Z's use here instead of the blow off valve.

Mike


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I went and got a couple of them b/c I didnt see your response yet. Those things are only like 2.98 at discount- Actually, Mike has kinda got a good point- Im on the phone with Nissan while I type and he told me that the screw in plug is like 3 dollars. Both routes will work- I think Im going to opt for the stock NA plug though. Call me retarded or Turbo Illiterate, but why is there more then one line coming off the wastegate? I cant even get in there to get at that thing anyways.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Call me retarded or Turbo Illiterate, but why is there more then one line coming off the wastegate? I cant even get in there to get at that thing anyways.



One line comes right off the compressor housing and goes right over to the wastgate. Its about 5 inches long and has a metal center section. So you just THINK you are dealing with 2 lines , but it's only one.  And yes , you can , but you'll need a pair of pliers to get the pinch clamps off of the lines. It takes a few minutes , patience is the key. It might be easier if you remove the outlet plumbing , so that you can see better.

Interesting they chose to add pinch clamps on a car only making 5 psi from the factory.  Even DSMs and some other turbo cars don't use pinch clamps on the pressure lines.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

where is the line that heads down to the wastgate though? I cant follow it from anywhere- It wouldnt happen to be the line with the little white circular vacuum valve that only works one way is it?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> where is the line that heads down to the wastgate though? I cant follow it from anywhere- It wouldnt happen to be the line with the little white circular vacuum valve that only works one way is it?


Now you lost me. The 87s must be a bit different. But I'm almost positive a wastegate line would not have a one-way check valve on it.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no- youre right man. I dont know where that line goes. This weekend im going to pull the intake side off and trace it back- I have to clean everything and I FINALLY got everything I need to do hardpipes from the turbo to the intake with an intercooler! Thatll be a fun project.


----------

